# AoS Slaughter Priest and Skull Grinder



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I really like the Slaughter Priest, but the Skull Grinder is just more of the same in the new range so far. The new Khorne range, while technically excellent, for me is really uninspired and repetitive so far. I will say the helmet on the Grinder is a pleasant throwback to the Space Crusade Chaos Marines of yesteryear.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> The new Khorne range, while technically excellent, for me is really uninspired and repetitive so far.


I feel that way about a lot of GW releases. Their models are always top notch with the detail, but it's pretty rare for me to be head over heels for a sculpt (new or old).


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

There has been a definite lack of risk taking with the AoS releases. I wish that the ET releases had just been during the AoS edition, it wiuld have made this whole thing feel a lot more exciting, as the most excited I have been at a GW release in the past year or two was all the cool undead and Nurgle stuff was saw toward the end of 2014. I hate to admit that I am ready to get back to 40k, eagerly. I do like the slaughter priest a lot though.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm bored of this long ass slate of AoS. I get that you need to pepper the new world and game you have created fine. But dear god give me something different. It's either Stormcast stuff which is very samey or Khornate stuff which is more of the same. If you're going to plaster the world for months with AoS you gotta give more variety than what's been given. 

They are decent models but so samey at this point to what's come out for the past 2 months or so I'm just bored


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I really hope they support the game long enough to see new models for the other factions, especially whatever the hell Lizardmen turned into and some Tzeentch/Slaanesh stuff.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks KF
I knew I had seen the helm somewhere b4.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

I agree with the comments so far. The Skull Grinder is too Khorne generic and would easily get lost in a crowd of Khorne models. He has nice rules though and would be very useful in any Khorne Bloodbound army.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i think its too easy to become complacent with GW models, not everything is going to blow you away, i dont imagine its easy to keep things exciting and different when you have a theme to stick to and many multiple models to produce, most manufactures dont produce that many variants of a theme, the khorne releases has something like 20 unique khorne minis in the starter set, then 10 multipart blood warriors, 20 multip part blood reavers and a few unique characters, thats a crap ton of stuff within a theme, it will start to look a little samey at some point, but its hardly the goblin spearmen from 4th. 
Stormcasts also have alot more variety in the boxes than people give them credit for, yes the different kits have a strong similarities (much like marines) but i think this is partly to make them customizable and interchangeable (one of the cornerstones of 40k success), after clipping and photographing them for my site i think they are a very strong range of minis with alot of possibilties, people just need to start experimenting and making them there own for them to really come into there own.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm a massive fan of the slaughter priest.i want to convert it into something, im not sure what yet.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Not a fan of either. Slaughterpriest looks like a tiny Giant, and the Skull Grinder is just another Khornate; nothing special about him at all.


LotN


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> Not a fan of either. Slaughterpriest looks like a tiny Giant, and the Skull Grinder is just another Khornate; nothing special about him at all.
> 
> 
> LotN


I was thinking the same thing about the slaughter priest. But I think he's decent anyway.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


>



Hahahah the priest totally looks like French/NXT wrestler Marcus Louis:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

:goodpost: :laugh:


----------

